# 4 x 18650 Battery pack



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2020)

My battery pack for my off road light has decided to pack up , does anybody have a battery pack going spare at all please ?

Just been searching e bay and it's cheaper to buy a complete lamp , battery pack and charger than just a battery pack


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Oct 2020)

Have you checked Torchy?


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Oct 2020)

What you want to do is invest money in one of these battery cases

Then you can install and swap out 18650s to your hearts content.

Invest money in good panasonic, Samsung or Sanyo 18650 cells and they should keep you going for at least 2-3years before they are completely spent.

I bought my panasonic's 2 for £12 off amazon a while back but they've discontinued them and all the other stuff you find on there are unreliable china imported tat made for vapes and e-cigs which run the risk of exploding or starting a fire when or if they short out.

Only other place i can think of is Ebay but you'll likely to come across counterfeit batteries. The only person I really trust is Torchythebatteryboy -- He used to sell battery packs for lights and i have bought two of them in the past but it seems he's stopped selling them now. He sells samsung cells though they've been repackaged with his livery so theres a small chance that he could also be selling you fake batteries too... (ive known him to re-brand chinese lights and sell them for profit... but in his defence they were pretty decent lights)

Either way £10.99 for two samsung 3000mAh 18650 batteries is pretty good.

I would trust Torchy more than other battery sellers on ebay.


::EDIT::

Pete beat me to it 👅


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2020)

Thanks @PeteXXX and @RoubaixCube


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2020)

@RoubaixCube can you recharge using that box ?


----------



## RoubaixCube (18 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> @RoubaixCube can you recharge using that box ?



I should think so. It should function the same way as any other battery pack providing you use the same 12v charger you have used on your dead battery pack.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2020)

If all else fails I've got one Martin. Could ride over to Bronxhampton some time, meet you half way if needed.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Oct 2020)

i would echo the above i bought some batteries from amazon and they are rubbish


----------



## the_mikey (18 Oct 2020)

cyberknight said:


> i would echo the above i bought some batteries from amazon and they are rubbish




+1, my stepfather was daft enough to buy some "4000mAh" 18650 cells, which already seemed a bit dodgy, tested them in an intelligent charger which reported only 650mAh for each cell, it would be okay if they were 2000mAh or something normal like that, I haven't tried to open them up but I wouldn't be surprised if they were hollow cases with a cheap 14430 cell soldered inside.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Oct 2020)

Thanks all for the comments
Thanks @Drago might take you up on the offer .
Just getting confused as when I Google 18650 eneloop it shows me aa type I always thought 18650 were longer ?


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2020)

18650 are like longer, fatter AA's.


----------



## Drago (18 Oct 2020)

18650 are like longer, fatter AA's. PM me if you,would like mine Mr B.


----------



## Ajax Bay (13 Nov 2020)

Late (to this thread) - OP no doubt sorted but Planet X have this - I have just bought/received one 4.4Ahc (£6), and I have the battery twice the capacity (it says 10000mAh) which came with their 'Burn baby burn 800' front light (£25 altogether, the largest battery by itself costs £19). I have used the latter for a 600 of which about 16 hours with front light on (low or medium setting, mostly).
https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/LIPXBP/planet-x-lipo-rechargeable-battery-packs
Comes with a strap and a USB charging lead.


----------

